# The Motherlode of Patterns



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

http://www.patternfish.com/


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, I'm bookmarking it.
Jan


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Just for Info - Many of those $ ones have very similar comparables free on Ravelry.


----------



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Emell. I just love this site. I have purchased quite a few patterns and now I'm reminded to check out the new ones.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Great link. What a treasure! Thanks


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

These look wonderful.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Amen to that! My wish list is running almost $100 and I'm not halfway through . . . anybody want to donate so I can actually make something???


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

nice site, just to expensive, but i will have fun browsing, thank you so much for sharing


----------

